# Sunday Rib Cook



## Bruce B (Aug 7, 2006)

http://community.webshots.com/album/552910850CvfHix

Did loin backs yesterday using Royal Oak lump with apple and pecan wood chunks. Spritzed with apple juice at the half times.  Put them on at 1:30pm and we were eating at 6pm. Not fall off the bone, but clean from the bone with the bite.

Trying to find a good rub and sauce combo before Oinktoberfest. Yesterday's winner was The Slabs; the combination of their rub and sauce was well above the other two. I won't use it at Oinktoberfest, but it won this practice cook.

More "practice" needed....


----------



## wittdog (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks great Bruce


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 7, 2006)

looks fabulous...love the external texture!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

Mmmmmmm...Ribs!!  =P~


----------



## Finney (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey... somebody email a "Q" Brother a picture.    LOL
I can't see pics at work if you don't use imageshack thumbnails. :-(


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Finney (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for emailing the pics Bruce.  You're okay... I don't care what Morgan says about you.

Man those ribs looked good.  What was the sauce in the background?  I couldn't read the label on that one.


----------



## Finney (Aug 7, 2006)

once again... thanks for the emailed pics.  :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 7, 2006)

It's called "Complete Your Meat" it is made by the Comp Team, Tom & Josh Orgasmic Slabs, they are a VERY successful comp team on the KCBS circuit.

www.theslabs.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

Care to ask that one more time, Finney?  8-[


----------



## Finney (Aug 7, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Care to ask that one more time, Finney?  8-[


I would need to to get close to you and Puff.  LOL :!: 

I was trying to delete it (tried 4 or 5 times) without luck because of the POS site.  Then Bruce replied and I couldn't. :-X 


I mean................ I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 7, 2006)

Really good looking ribs, Bruce...especially before the glaze was thrown on!  Good job!!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks great Bruce, nice bark =P~


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 7, 2006)

They look good, but are they _tenth_ place good? :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 7, 2006)

Bruce, did you foil those ribs or were they in smoke the whole cook?


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 7, 2006)

Those ribs look great!!! =D>  =D>


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks to me like you ate real good. :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 7, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Looks to me like you ate real good. :!:



Oh, so you've _seen_ Bruce?


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 7, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only his ribs :grin:


----------



## Finney (Aug 7, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhhh!!!    (think Sopranos)


----------



## WalterSC (Aug 7, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> http://community.webshots.com/album/552910850CvfHix
> 
> 
> 
> Man those ribs looked great !!!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 8, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Cliff H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cliff, pay no attention to that man chopping down the tree.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 8, 2006)

Good looking ribs Bruce, bet they tasted even better!!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 8, 2006)

Once again, thanks for all the comments guys.


----------

